# '71 GTO 1/4 glass removal?



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got some junk and overspray and bad application glue on my car's 1/4 windows; would anyone care to offer any tricks to get these out? much easier and effective to clean/restore the glass and chrome edging on the bench rather than in the car. I need a haynes manual, methinks.....Thanks, Steve.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

after taking one out and putting it back you will probably have a different opinion of which way is easier.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Flat razor blade in a holder and some steel wool.


----------



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks to you both. I GET it. And I have some of that stuff. Denatured alcohol is good to have around, as well. Yes, I'm careful not to get it confused with what's in the garage 'fridge.


----------

